# Saevid Carbon Saddle: 82g



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

I just had this nice carbon saddle in the mail:

SAEVID Carbon: 82g

It's small spanish manufacturer that offers them in a wide variety of colours and designs.I went for the basic black. Finish is top notch, the weight is even under the advertized 84g so up to now i'm pleased.

As you can see the shape is pretty much the same than a SLR. I won't be able to ride it as it rains over here and i will be in holidays for the next couple of days but mounted on the bike it looks good and helps to save weight. 

My newly assembled 05 Scott Scale LTD with discs weighs now 7,5 Kilos / 15,4 lbs. I'm still waiting for my custom extralite Lightning cranks which will drop another 100g:thumbsup:


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

*Yeap,*

The seller is quite a nice guy too!

Had one of those some months ago. The shape is good, but it was just too stiff for me. The tune sn works soooooooo much better.

Here's mine:



















I also made a video to show how it flexes compared to an Aliante (sofa) and a slr kit carbon...

https://www.youtube.com/user/Batinhas#p/a/u/1/ZCKYbfHbB7k


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> The tune sn works soooooooo much better.


Well - to each butt his saddle...we will see about the Saevid.

I on the other hand used Tune Speedneedles years ago and found them extremely uncomfotable. Besides that i don't like Tune and really don't like the optic of the Speedneedle at all.

So far i liked:
Tune Concorde (= Becker Carbon / FRM Black hole): ca. 53g (Road)/ 63g (MTB)
AX-Lightness Sprint: 68g
AX-Lightness Endurance: 78g
Token Carbon: 107g


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yeap! I also found that the Saevid is better for body movement... Or body english (what ever), but it is a stiff board. The Tune flexes way more which makes it more comfortable... At least for long rides

The nice thing with Saevid though is that you can try it for 15 days and send it back for a full refund if you don't like it... Has I said, the seller is a super nice guy. Worth trying! Unfortunately this was not for me .


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> Yeap! I also found that the Saevid is better for body movement... Or body english (what ever), but it is a stiff board. The Tune flexes way more which makes it more comfortable... At least for long rides
> 
> The nice thing with Saevid though is that you can try it for 15 days and send it back for a full refund if you don't like it... Has I said, the seller is a super nice guy. Worth trying! Unfortunately this was not for me .


I on the other hand found the Speedneedle bonehard.It would not flex a bit in the middle. Only the sidewings in the back would offer some flex but the middle of the shell would not move a bit. With the sides flexing i would sit like on a piece of wood in the middle. Going over the AX-Lightness was a biiiiig step as those offered superb flex. Too bad the Sprint broke as well as the Endurance...i had to wait over 1 Year for a warranty replacement and had a bad story with the main man from AX so definitely no AX parts for me again.

So far the best for me have been those Becker Carbones but they are pricy and i also had 2 failures of the lighter Road versions....

The Token was also quite hard but its shape suited me good.


----------



## Smart Sam (Jul 12, 2008)

Firts full carbon saddle I really like the look of. Wonder how it would compare in terms of comfort to my SLR XC. Any one else made such a swop are these saddles worth it?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Smart Sam said:


> Firts full carbon saddle I really like the look of. Wonder how it would compare in terms of comfort to my SLR XC. Any one else made such a swop are these saddles worth it?


First of all a saddle has to fit your butt but i found ultralight carbon saddles to be more comfortable than regular ones.The shell usually flexes a lot more than any regular saddle and makes them super comfy!
The harder ones need to fit your butt perfectly otherwise they might hurt on longer rides. SLR saddles seemed to be very uncomfortable when they hit the market a couple of years ago but nowadays are pretty much standard on many high-end bikes. I personally don't like SLRs all that much. I'm more comfortable on the mentioned saddles above. SLRs have a flexy middle which then raises the nose upwards...the shape itself is ok though.That's why i hope the stiffer Saevid will suit me better.


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

But Nino... You just bought a slr like saddle... But stiffer...


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

thanks for the info

S1 looks great + good weight, but in the vid it looks Really stiff - so i wouldn't use it on a hardtail

http://bicycleseatreviews.com/saevid-s1-flex/

does any of the the other SL carbon saddles with the same shape as SLR have more give/flex so marginally safer to use on a hardtai?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

Batas said:


> But Nino... You just bought a slr like saddle... But stiffer...


Correct - i explained why above!

The SLR is like a hammock: it flexes just in the middle which makes the nose raise.The nose itself is unforgiving with the the rails attached right underneath. So the middle part sinks in and the hard nose remains and hurts. A harder shell won't have this effect. I have found this already much better on the Token saddle which too is pretty stiff yet more comfortable than a SLR.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nino said:


> Correct - i explained why above!
> 
> The SLR is like a hammock: it flexes just in the middle which makes the nose raise.The nose itself is unforgiving with the the rails attached right underneath. So the middle part sinks in and the hard nose remains and hurts. A harder shell won't have this effect. I have found this already much better on the Token saddle which too is pretty stiff yet more comfortable than a SLR.


that's why i always set my SLR Carbonio Flows with the nose slightly downwards - i'd much prefer easy give/flex in a saddle to very little flex & perhaps carbon splinters after a bad jolt!


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> that's why i always set my SLR Carbonio Flows with the nose slightly downwards - i'd much prefer easy give/flex in a saddle to very little flex & perhaps carbon splinters after a bad jolt!
> 
> ...its very boring of me to have the same saddle for every bike, might give the Token a try on my 29" hardtail build + it looks like i can finally use a 125g(ish) woodman carbon el 27.2 x 340mm with it.


Correct - the SLR is the only saddle where i have to put the nose a little down for best comfort. With ALL other saddle it's flat or nose even slightly up.


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

I use Tune saddle as well in two bikes and I have one for replace if one of them will broke. But it seems that they are really hard to crash. I'm using them over a season and I have broke used saddle after a 3 years of riding by heavy person, but in accident when I felt off from pedals.

SN fits me, I don't like any other saddle. I try SLR and other but only SN give me a lot o comfort.

Flexy in SN depends in how you install it in you bike. You should install it like on photo and you will fill comfort, trust me.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

in Batas's vid the SLR Carbonio's nose didn't move any more than the Fizik Aliante

nino so you hit your token saddle + woodman seatpost (?) with sandpaper + lacquer topcoat? ...don't blame you

the 118g (claimed weight) token super lite carbon saddle i'm looking online at has the worst graphics i've ever seen! had thought cycle king was bad

http://t-bikes.dk/token

+ 14g for another SLR Selle Carbonio Flow perhaps is not so bad afterall

pic: 
155g Ritchey Superlogic 1-bolt (+8x8.5mm wide rail kit) & 132g SLR Selle Carbonio Flow


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

culturesponge said:


> in Batas's vid the SLR Carbonio's nose didn't move any more than the Fizik Aliante
> 
> nino so you hit your token saddle + woodman seatpost (?) with sandpaper + lacquer topcoat? ...don't blame you
> 
> ...


Correct - the Token had pretty bad graphics but the SLR Carbonio Flow is around 200$+...the Token is not! The Saevid neither!

And seeing the SLR Carbonio Flows weight i know why i am looking for other alternatives too....I had SLRs before and after some serious riding the leather on the edges gets ripped open...the saddle looks bad. I have 2 stripped SLRs here and even stripped they are heavier.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

nino said:


> Correct - the Token had pretty bad graphics but the SLR Carbonio Flow is around 200$+...the Token is not! The Saevid neither!


nice work + 110g is brilliant.

SLR Carbonio Flow $169.69 with no tax & free postage to california @ http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=S5006

i need a push to use lighter saddle + seatpost or my 19lb target for a 29" hardtail build won't be anywhere close!

my other SLR Carbonio Flow weighs 134g same as your pic


----------



## vortrex (Mar 3, 2005)

I love my cycle king carbon saddle, around 90g, and cheap! I think the quality and fit is great.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Love mine sometimes.. but its hard.. Tune SN in the mail...


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, I know what you mean. The Saevid shape is very good. You don't feel pressure on your sensitive parts at all. The thing is that my sit bones suffer way too much due to the the seat small hard contact area. Also, my back didn't like the fact that it could feel every tiny rock...

But it is worth a try... I did...


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

those look painful


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

They really arent that uncomfortable if you get the correct shape, I was shocked by mine  No flex whatsoever but thus far has proved rather comfortable, either way Ive had enough laughs from all the sudders from onlookers :thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*90g cycle king sd saddle*



vortrex said:


> I love my cycle king carbon saddle, around 90g, and cheap! I think the quality and fit is great.


i take it back that cycle king have bad graphics - your SD saddle looks great & 90g + your using it with the alloy version of the seatpost on my build list.

have some questions (sorry)

how wide + long is the saddle?
...any problems/grumbles?

...............edit.........................

did a search and found this thread

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=412219

...the 82g Saevid looks like a better purchase!


----------



## vortrex (Mar 3, 2005)

no problems or grumbles with me. it's not uncomfortable at all for me (145lbs). I have a lot of flex in my post, so maybe that helps the cushioning factor.


----------



## Cabdoctor (Jun 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of a manufacture that makes a carbon saddle similar in shape to the Specialized Toupe?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*57g CarbonTi Becker MTB carbon saddle*



vortrex said:


> no problems or grumbles with me. it's not uncomfortable at all for me (145lbs). I have a lot of flex in my post, so maybe that helps the cushioning factor.


thanks for the info

not convinced at all that stiffness in saddles is a good thing for serious mtb riding - perhaps best left for bikes built just for "show & tell"

pics: 57g CarbonTi Becker MTB carbon saddle € 249,00 ($367)


----------



## vortrex (Mar 3, 2005)

culturesponge said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> not convinced at all that stiffness in saddles is a good thing for serious mtb riding - perhaps best left for bikes built just for "show & tell"
> 
> pics: 57g CarbonTi Becker MTB carbon saddle € 249,00 ($367)


just curious, why would you want/need a lot of flex in your saddle?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

vortrex said:


> just curious, why would you want/need a lot of flex in your saddle?


i don't.

my arse is used to Selle Italia SLR's, they have small amount of padding + a degree of give/flex that iam used to, rides can go on for hours without numbness or discomfort

i'm not alone : http://www.mtbr.com/cat/controls/saddle/selle-italia/slr/PRD_357943_140crx.aspx

...saddles have to have some degree of compliance or bumps/jolts will bounce riders right out of the saddle?

really don't think a carbon saddle that's designed to be extremely stiff is such a great idea for mtb riding - but i would'nt mind renting a becker mtb saddle for a bike weigh-in!


----------



## vortrex (Mar 3, 2005)

you might be surprised. I went from an SLR gel flow to the cycle king. I notice no difference at all. I can ride without any padded shorts without any problems. I think it helps to have a noodle seat post like I have though.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

*107g 2010 specialized toupe SL carbon saddle*



vortrex said:


> you might be surprised. I went from an SLR gel flow to the cycle king. I notice no difference at all. I can ride without any padded shorts without any problems. I think it helps to have a noodle seat post like I have though.


thanks, i think i'll have to try one out - noodley seatpost's here i come!

pic: 112g (143mm wide 270mm long) 2010 specialized toupe SL carbon saddle

.........edit to correction photo description (thanks Curmy)................


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

culturesponge said:


> thanks for the info
> 
> not convinced at all that stiffness in saddles is a good thing for serious mtb riding - perhaps best left for bikes built just for "show & tell"
> 
> pics: 57g CarbonTi Becker MTB carbon saddle € 249,00 ($367)


I have this saddle. The one I got weights 61g.

I like the flex! I'm riding a hardtail at the moment, and with this saddle the tale isn't so hard


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

culturesponge said:


> pic: 107g (130mm wide 270mm long) 2010 specialized toupe SL carbon saddle


That's a 143mm one on the picture, at 112g, but looks interesting.

$350.00 ? Ouch.


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Buoyen said:


> I have this saddle. The one I got weights 61g.
> 
> I like the flex! I'm riding a hardtail at the moment, and with this saddle the tale isn't so hard


thanks for the info, so they do flex afterall!

there seemed to be an emphasis on the saddle's stiffness in the product description

61g & stiff + flex is very good

....if you don't mind me asking how much did it cost? & where?


----------



## Buoyen (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought it second hand.. But I think light-bikes may still have them, $380.

I weight 60kg btw, so I need a flexy saddle to get any effect  They do also have a pretty weight limit, think it is 70 or 75kg.

http://sales.light-bikes.com/carbon_ti/index.asp


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

Buoyen said:


> I bought it second hand.. But I think light-bikes may still have them, $380.
> 
> I weight 60kg btw, so I need a flexy saddle to get any effect  They do also have a pretty weight limit, think it is 70 or 75kg.
> 
> http://sales.light-bikes.com/carbon_ti/index.asp


thanks for the info, that saddle is a work of art & far too nice to be anywhere near my bottom

used is the only way i'm ever getting my mitts (or cheeks) on one also (sigh)

...Buoyen you are brave to take a chance with one that used been already - good luck!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

I've never understood why a saddle with less material (sans padding, leather, glue, staples, etc.) should cost more than one with more material.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

f3rg said:


> I've never understood why a saddle with less material (sans padding, leather, glue, staples, etc.) should cost more than one with more material.


Production volume and demand vs supply.


----------



## L.Rodriguez (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi !
I Have one, is perfect !
















Greetings !


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

mine arrived as well









its a new version S1.1 -> 80 grams.


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Saiko you got ripped off! A carbon saddle with all that graphic work, surely that adds a few grams! haha Bike looks good


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

ok so where can i get one of these and what do they cost roughly?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

http://www.saevid.com/index_en.htm

start at 100 euro's which is roughly $150 right now


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

Except they aren't taking orders....


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

www.saevid.com
it cost's 100€ for a blank one and than ad 10€ for each different color in your desing.
waiting time to get one is now about 2 month's I heard


----------



## apLe (Apr 10, 2009)

I've written an e-mail to the owner but he hasn't replied. They have now like 40days delay. Do you know when they will start taking orders again? I want to order one saddle for myself ;]

P.S. welcome, that's my first post here.


----------



## saiko (Oct 8, 2008)

I have heard that they start taking orders again starting 7 January 2010.
still a waiting time from 40 days from then on. 
Normaly he will respond on your mail. But because they are so busy this might take some day's


----------

